# Racal Electronics.



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2007)

In the first week of January I decided to go on a recce of three sites near to each other (one of my new year's resolutions!), including Racal Electronics. 
Racal was closed in the year 2000, some six & a half years ago, resulting in the loss of 109 jobs. This factory manufactured communications equipment, mainly for the MOD, and in 1999 the communications subsidiary of the company was sold to an American company, which was subsequently moved to the US.
The empty factory sits in quite well-maintained grounds & the whole site is enclosed in security fencing. I walked around taking photographs of the outside, all of which can be seen in the Gallery, and along the side access road to the rear.







This photo of graffiti clearly shows what one former employee thinks of the American company!






As I moved on I saw that part of the fence was open, much to my surprise, & with a bit of trepidation (I was on my own), I snuck in.






On the other side of the rear was a derelict shelter right next to the river bank. I'm not sure what it was for but could have been a bus connection point or motorbike/cycle parking.






Opposite that was a locked door into the building which had signs of someone trying to force entry and a small alley with two doors, one for the shop floor and another one. I tried each of the doors, not expecting to get in, but again I was surprised when the third door opened. It was a very dull day at that point, and was very dark inside. As I was alone and had no tripod with me, I decided to take a some pics from where I stood, of the stairs and the doorway into the assembly floor. I'm afraid the pictures of the stairs were inadvertantly scanned in as landscape instead of portrait, so the images are on their sides, but otherwise I'm pleased the indoor one's came out as I had to use a very slow shutter speed, keeping as steady as I could.






As I was taking photos I suddenly heard voices from upstairs then footsteps coming down, so I quickly and quietly vacated the building, and had just got to the end of the alley when I heard 'Oi!'. Major heart-attack!!! Fortunately I heard my name called right after & quickly realised I knew one of the two guys that came out. Apparently they were shifting some stuff and were the keyholders of the padlock to the fence that was open (which I hadn't actually noticed on the way in). It's a good job I didn't hide as I could have got locked inside the fence when they left!
Cheers,
Foxylady.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi again!

Liking the pics of this place  
You have been a busy bee -lots of info on the place! 
Jeepers!  being locked-in some abandoned building isn't a nice experience at all. Good to know you made it out in time!
Thanks also for sharing the Catacombs pics -reminds me of some long lost Egyptian Temple, with those tapered walls.

Tatty bye for now,

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2007)

Lightbuoy;10007; said:


> Liking the pics of this place



Thanks for that. It's nice of you to say so, especially as I've had a look at your website, and your photos are really superb. 
Cheers,
Foxy.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 24, 2007)

No worries, you're most welcome!  
It always amazes me the variety of places that fellow Urban Explorers manage to find & record through photographs.
Thanks for the pics you've shared so far. Look forward to seeing more of your pics! 

Cheerio for now & happy exploring!!

Lb


----------



## FieldyM (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there much left of this place or has it been cleared?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2007)

FieldyM;10116; said:


> Is there much left of this place or has it been cleared?



It's just as you see in the pics still. I can't say for the inside as I only stood a short distance inside the one door that was open, but looking through the nearby windows of the shop floor it was cleared of furniture, benches, etc. However, there's a whole load of offices & other workshops. 
I'm pretty sure it's doable to get in even without the fence being unlocked (for the agile). Pm me for details if you're thinking of visiting. I desperately want to get back in again soon so I may try & get hold of the guy with the key (might cost me a pint or three, but it'll be worth it).


----------



## Ether (Jan 31, 2007)

i'd quite like to check it out if its fairly intact, damn long drive tho!


----------



## FieldyM (Jan 31, 2007)

Ether;10120; said:


> i'd quite like to check it out if its fairly intact, damn long drive tho!



Same here, I'd like to go because Racal telecom used to do stuff with the railway.

Its a long drive but I'm sure there is plenty of other stuff down there to do to make it worth the drive!


----------



## Ether (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm thinking road trip...............


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2007)

FieldyM;10121; said:


> Same here, I'd like to go because Racal telecom used to do stuff with the railway.
> 
> Its a long drive but I'm sure there is plenty of other stuff down there to do to make it worth the drive!



Definitely! Warner's is a massive site, which is a couple of minutes walk up the road. Plus it's at Lyme Bay so you'd get to see The Napoli too.


----------



## FieldyM (Jan 31, 2007)

Ether;10122; said:


> I'm thinking road trip...............



Same here!    




Foxylady;10123; said:


> Plus it's at Lyme Bay so you'd get to see The Napoli too.



Thats it, I'm sold! I'll get the engine warmed up, foxylady you put that kettle on!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 31, 2007)

FieldyM;10124; said:


> Thats it, I'm sold! I'll get the engine warmed up, foxylady you put that kettle on!



Lol  Brew coming up!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2007)

Just an update. Had another recce (no luck in finding the gate open this time) to check out a couple of ideas re. access. Please pm me for results. 
I will say this, though, as a precaution. I did think it would be possible to access the other side via the river bank. Armed with tide tables & going at low tide I went to all possible routes and it really is a no-go. It's highly dangerous as it would be at least a waist-high wade and tidal mud is notoriously like quicksand, so please don't risk it.
I did find this advertisement in "The Book of Seaton" by Ted Gosling and thought it was rather amusing. 






And just for fun, whilst I was there again, I took this photo of an outside mirrored window as a self-portrait. The scanning has made it darker than the original, though, so I'll have to tell you I'm in the bottom right- hand corner & you can just make out an outline of auburn hair.






Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Potter (Mar 4, 2007)

Good work.

Could be interesting.


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice pictures good resolution, the place must have some good equipment left just itching to be found especially with an MOD back ground. The site looks fairly big as well I bet there’s tones of papers and machines and stuff, looks like one of those all day exploring operations to me. Any way interesting cant wait to see more.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2007)

Ta, King Al,
I'm itching to get back inside as, like you said, I'm sure there's lots more to see. It's a case of working something out. An agile bloke could do it, no problem, but as I'm neither, I'll have to wait until something turns up.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2007)

-what a funny advert!
I'm sure that catchphrase has people clambering to apply from all over the Country!  

Lb 

P.s. -as for the access issue -perhaps we should train up a chav in the art of respecting abandoned buildings, thus entry will be gained, and it wouldn't get trashed!!!


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2007)

i love that idea they could be an underground army! by day rude "gold" plated vandals but as darkness falls they become a band of careful urbex minions! i would pack next to my torch


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2007)

King Al;11028; said:


> i love that idea they could be an underground army! by day rude "gold" plated vandals but as darkness falls they become a band of careful urbex minions! i would pack next to my torch



   -Spot on man!!!

P.s. -they'd have to ditch the "bling" for any visits though -all the medalion clanging would give the game away!! (unless that is, that Security are into Mike Oldfield's "Tubular Bell" album!


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2007)

i think once they have surved there purpose its back to the car with the window open a little and a bowl of water


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2007)

After many recce's to find a way back onto the site, I chose Easter Sunday (8/4/07) to try out the most promising which is through a live site. At first I was a little dismayed to find signs of activity and the sound of hammering, but there was no-one in sight though, so I walked through onto the access route and was soon clambering up the river bank. Easy!
The first thing I did was to try and access the factory, but sadly the door that was open on my first visit is now firmly locked. Despite that, the grounds are an excellent place to chill out and take a leisurely photo shoot and has a feeling of restful abandonment.
After an hour or so snapping away, I sat on the river bank with a flask of coffee and a ciggy, enjoying the views and wildlife. Pure bliss!
Here are some pics. There are more in the Gallery (just a few of the two and a half films I took that day!  )












Racal's reception is now an e eption!






I found the 'c' but not the 'R'.











Shot of the inside through the window. The sign used to be on the front of the building.











On the way out I noticed bird-feeders in the trees. Neat!






Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Foxy,

Great to see some more pictures of this place. Although 1960's buildings aren't usually one of me faves, there's something appealing about Racal.
Hope to see some pics inside if ya get the chance! 

Lb 

P.s. -i wonder if the owner of that bicycle will ever come back to collect!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2007)

Lightbuoy;11973; said:


> Great to see some more pictures of this place. Although 1960's buildings aren't usually one of me faves, there's something appealing about Racal.
> Hope to see some pics inside if ya get the chance!
> 
> P.s. -i wonder if the owner of that bicycle will ever come back to collect!



Hi Lb
Cheers. I know what you mean about the building. From most viewpoints there's a really nice symmetry to the place. I'm working on getting inside. Know a bloke who's one of the keyholders. If I run into him it might be worth spending out on a bribe of a pint or two! 
The bike's one of those small critters that you see teenagers on these days, but it is a bit rusty so probably been there a while.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pictures foxy, the more I see of Racal the more fascinated I become. I am looking forward to more!

Ps. if he won’t be bribed with the pint throw in a packet of crisps that’ll seal the deal.

Pps. Failing that, throw in lots of pints, “borrow” the keys and bring them back before he wakes up


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi KA
Yeah, I'm quite besotted with the place, so hope to get inside at some point. It actually now belongs to East Devon Council. I did think of asking to go in but to be quite honest they're a load of wossnames so I don't think that would work. The best bet is the guy I know but I haven't seen him around since.



King Al;12041; said:


> Ps. if he won’t be bribed with the pint throw in a packet of crisps that’ll seal the deal.
> 
> Pps. Failing that, throw in lots of pints, “borrow” the keys and bring them back before he wakes up



 

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Apr 14, 2007)

Foxylady;12042; said:


> It actually now belongs to East Devon Council. I did think of asking to go in but to be quite honest they're a load of wossnames so I don't think that would work. The best bet is the guy I know but I haven't seen him around since.



Fair enough, that’s the way of the world. All of a sudden that trained chav idea sounds more appealing, although this time I see more of a Dr. Frankenstein:evil: type experiment than strait forward “training”


----------



## kieronm (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,

I came across this thread after being sent a link by my dad. I used to work here from about 93-97 but left a few years before it closed. I knew that the site was derelict but seeing the pictures of it now makes me feel quite sad!!

I look forward to seeing more pictures which hopefully will trigger more nice memories.

Kieron


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

kieronm said:


> I used to work here from about 93-97 but left a few years before it closed. I knew that the site was derelict but seeing the pictures of it now makes me feel quite sad!!



Hi Kieron,
That's amazing! Do you live around this area? I can understand you feeling sad at it's closure and dereliction. The site has a very nice vibe to it and I know other local people who enjoyed working there.
I now know who the keyholder is and have chatted to him about the possibility of getting inside to take some photos, but apparently it's very trashed and dangerous now after they'd had some break-ins. And, tbh, I'm not a fan of trashed places...like yourself, I'd rather see more interesting, happier photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah, I just realised. We used to have a gallery on DP, and most of my pics of Racal were on there. As the gallery's gone now, I'll see if I dig out some of those and post them up again.


----------



## MD (Apr 19, 2008)

another good find foxy
id love to see around that place but its a bit far for me!!
i thought it was your bike at first!!


----------



## kieronm (Apr 19, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Hi Kieron,
> That's amazing! Do you live around this area? I can understand you feeling sad at it's closure and dereliction. The site has a very nice vibe to it and I know other local people who enjoyed working there.
> I now know who the keyholder is and have chatted to him about the possibility of getting inside to take some photos, but apparently it's very trashed and dangerous now after they'd had some break-ins. And, tbh, I'm not a fan of trashed places...like yourself, I'd rather see more interesting, happier photos.



Hi,

I don't live in the area anymore. I used to live in Seaton when I worked there but moved away when I left which is why I've not seen the place since!!

I'd heard rumours from other people who used to work there that they were going to demolish it and build houses on the site. I guess this hasn't happened yet but is this something you have heard?

Kieron

PS. You correctly guessed that one of your pictures used to be the bike shed where staff would park push bikes and motor bikes. I remember once an employee getting there motorbike stolen from here one evening when they were doing overtime. Thieves drove up in a van, loaded the bike on and drove off without anyone seeing a thing. Knowing how close the bike shed is to the building you can imagine how daring this was!!


----------



## kieronm (Apr 19, 2008)

I also forgot to ask who you know who used to work there as I may remember the names. My girlfriend used to work there as well so if I don't know them she may.

Kieron


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> i thought it was your bike at first!!



 I've since found out that it belongs to the keyholder and that he uses it to cycle around the site when he's doing a check.  He also has a dog which we call the asbo alsation. For a very funny conversation about the dog, check out this link and look at posts no's 20 & 21.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=2517



kieronm said:


> I'd heard rumours from other people who used to work there that they were going to demolish it and build houses on the site. I guess this hasn't happened yet but is this something you have heard?!!



Yes, the whole of that site, the holiday camp (now owned by Tesco) and practically everything on that side of Harbour Road up to the marshes are all designated the regeneration area. Racal will be demolished, one side of the two-part camp site has just been demolished and the new side well be too. Lots of houses and a supermarket. Oh, and a tourist centre...which makes us all wonder why anyone would want to come here, when most of the holiday stuff has gone! 
Shame about that guys bike. They must have had it well planned to do that!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

kieronm said:


> I also forgot to ask who you know who used to work there as I may remember the names. My girlfriend used to work there as well so if I don't know them she may.



The only person who I can think of off-hand is Coral. Don't know her surname, but you might have known her, as her name's not very common.


----------



## kieronm (Apr 19, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Yes, the whole of that site, the holiday camp (now owned by Tesco) and practically everything on that side of Harbour Road up to the marshes are all designated the regeneration area. Racal will be demolished, one side of the two-part camp site has just been demolished and the new side well be too. Lots of houses and a supermarket. Oh, and a tourist centre...which makes us all wonder why anyone would want to come here, when most of the holiday stuff has gone!



I guess I'd better get down there quick if I want to see the place again!!

Yes I know Coral. Unless anything has changed she lives with Richard Mayo who we both knew well. We have met them a couple of times since we left and keep in touch with the odd e-mail.

Kieron


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

kieronm said:


> I guess I'd better get down there quick if I want to see the place again!!



Yes, it's just the same outside as when I took the last lot of photos...just a bit more overgrown. It's not down for demolition yet although it will be at some point.



kieronm said:


> Yes I know Coral. Unless anything has changed she lives with Richard Mayo who we both knew well.



Yes, I know Richard too. Couldn't remember if he'd worked there as well though. Small world!


----------



## kieronm (Apr 19, 2008)

It is a small world If you see them tell them I said hello.

Kieron

PS. Hopefully you can get the other pictures you took as I'm definately interested in seeing them. Do you live in Seaton?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2008)

kieronm said:


> It is a small world If you see them tell them I said hello. PS. Hopefully you can get the other pictures you took as I'm definately interested in seeing them. Do you live in Seaton?



Will do, yes I'll see what I've got later on and post them up and yes, I do live in Seaton.


----------



## diluted (Apr 19, 2008)

cracking photos, really like the story too


----------



## johno23 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very interesting find and report,I love old technical sites as you never know what great stuff and paperwork etc is lying around to have a nosey at.

By the way,can you solve a mystery??Who does the bike belong to which is chained to the seat in one of your pictures??

It looks a bit too new to be abandoned.....Security bike patrol?????


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> By the way,can you solve a mystery??Who does the bike belong to which is chained to the seat in one of your pictures??
> 
> It looks a bit too new to be abandoned.....Security bike patrol?????



Cheers Johno. Yes, it belongs to the keyholder who also does security checks. It's quite a story how I found that out, but this is a small town so not a lot goes unnoticed! 

Thanks diluted. The story might not be over. I might be up for a revisit and I'll give it another go to get permission to go inside (it's the only way now).

I'll post up some of the other pics soon...


----------



## Neosea (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice one, great pictures. Round this way that bike would not be there, it would have a new owner


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers Neosea.  Ah, the beauty of living in a small seaside town. They have had kids playing about on the site, and I'm not saying that they're all little angels by any means, but it is the kind of place where you can tell a kid off and nine times out of ten they'll say sorry.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 20, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers Neosea.  Ah, the beauty of living in a small seaside town. They have had kids playing about on the site, and I'm not saying that they're all little angels by any means, but it is the kind of place where you can tell a kid off and nine times out of ten they'll say sorry.



Your welcome. I do miss living by the sea, you are lucky. 


Kids will be kids:icon_evil


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Great explore,foxy!.sad to see racal closed,the equipment they made was and is still highly regarded in amateur.radio circles cost an arm and a leg only goverment departments could buy it new!.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Bad Wolf. I didn't realise the equipment was also used for amateur radio. 
As promised, some more pics from the explores.

Some from the first visit.






















And some from the next one.
















Looking through the window in reception you can see the sign that was taken down from outside the building.






A now very empty carpark.











And more bird feeders. The area where breaks were taken seems to have been rather a happy place. 






Cheers
Foxy


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 20, 2008)

I would love to go, as I have a keen interest in radio communications and used to own several Racal military sets. Pity I live too far away.


----------



## kieronm (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting the extra photos. I remember sitting on those benches eating lunch by the estuary on nice summer days. Happy times

Kieron


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi again foxy, Us amateurs could never normaly fund this equipment new. But the being the tight old bunch we are when it turns up after 20 years in the local electonics rally its normally coverted by all and sundry.!!! lol!!.Even at 20 years plus its still good kit,built to last, cost a fortune new!.


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> I would love to go, as I have a keen interest in radio communications and used to own several Racal military sets. Pity I live too far away.



Wonder if big loda is a fellow amateur?.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2008)

Aha! I had a friend, many moons ago, who was into amateur radio. We used to go to this amazing little electronics shop in a back street in Birmingham (I doubt it's still there now), and whilst he was buying stuff for radio I'd be playing around with contact mics and looking at other weird and wonderful stuff. You've just reminded me about that. Nice one!


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 22, 2008)

Bad wolf said:


> Wonder if big loda is a fellow amateur?.



Yep! Got my class A when I was 14! way back in 1988. Damn I feel old now


----------



## Bad wolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Aha! I had a friend, many moons ago, who was into amateur radio. We used to go to this amazing little electronics shop in a back street in Birmingham (I doubt it's still there now), and whilst he was buying stuff for radio I'd be playing around with contact mics and looking at other weird and wonderful stuff. You've just reminded me about that. Nice one!



Its a great hobby foxy!!, Sounds like one of those werid and wonderfull shops that are getting scarce thease days!. I bet it had a little old man in a brown coat behind the counter.Cheers big loda, nice to know you enjoy the hobby!!!. Racal will be sadly missed for its class equipment. R.I.P.


----------

